
Internet Atlas maps the physical internet to enhance security - nelsnelson
http://news.wisc.edu/internet-atlas-maps-the-physical-internet-to-enhance-security/
======
Aardwolf
"first detailed map of the Internet's structure worldwide"

Opens the link to the article. Sees map of the U.S. only. Finds no links in
the article linking to a world map either...

~~~
ptaipale
_chuckle_

World Series of Internet.

The article carefully avoids providing a link to the actual site, but it is
here:

[http://internetatlas.org/](http://internetatlas.org/)

~~~
lloydjatkinson
I wonder why people get off on writing articles and hinting at the reader
about the original article or PDF and then never linking it? Are they that
desperate to keep people on their site just for the ads?

~~~
rindalir
This is somewhat odd, but in the Terms and Conditions on the original site it
prohibits linking to the site from any other site or document...

~~~
gefh
I prohibit you from _not_ linking to it. It's roughly the same legal argument.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Nah, copyright law prohibits by default as I read it. Then, author selectively
grants permissions.

------
chippy
It's not the first internet atlas, and I'm not sure how detailed it is (cant
open it because of Flash), or how accurate and what bias it may have either (I
see that it is US Govt DHS funded).

Last year I helped develop The New Cloud Atlas
[https://thinkwhere.wordpress.com/2016/08/17/the-new-cloud-
at...](https://thinkwhere.wordpress.com/2016/08/17/the-new-cloud-atlas-
mapping-the-physical-infrastructure-of-the-internet/) which is essentially a
custom map rendering of Internet and Telecoms infrastructure from
OpenStreetMap. If you want to add more information to a map of the Internet,
add it to OSM.

(edits: added link to blog post explaining it)

~~~
bahjoite
Fascinating blog post and project; thank you for sharing. It would be nice if
the Atlas were available over HTTPS.

------
tangoalpha
There is only a screenshot of the US. The world map looks hidden in some url
linked in the article. And when you try the link, it works only on flash. No
thank you.

~~~
slowmotiony
I actually did click the "Allow Flash" button, but only to find that the page
hanged and I had to kill it. Quite underwhelming so you didn't lose a lot

~~~
nwatson
Except that the "hang" is all the malware downloading to your computer.

------
bfirsh
A link to the actual thing:
[http://internetatlas.org](http://internetatlas.org)

~~~
spc476
Did you get written consent to provide that link? Their TOS says you have to:
"8\. You may not create a link to this Site from another website or document
without WAIL's prior written consent."

~~~
kayoone
I wonder if any of the crawlers in the world care. What a ridiculous thing to
put on a website on the public internet.

~~~
tomsthumb
Seeing as how they don't have a robots.txt, probably not.

------
ak007
Something like this exists already
[http://www.submarinecablemap.com/](http://www.submarinecablemap.com/)

I found this to be much better

~~~
UberActivist
That's just underwater cables though. That's not the actual land
infrastructure that connects everyone together.

~~~
ak007
You are correct !

------
fgrimes
[http://atlas-test.wail.wisc.edu/InternetAtlasLimited/](http://atlas-
test.wail.wisc.edu/InternetAtlasLimited/)

------
cobbzilla
Nice map of the US in the article, but where's the world map?

------
vernie
The Flash viewer and ridiculous TOS doesn't give me much confidence in their
data.

------
peter303
There has been incidents where areas of the world have been temporarily cut
off because their main cable was accidentally or intentionally cut.

------
peter303
South Dakota seems to be under-connected. I wonder why.

A lot of fiber was laid along railroad right of ways. SD has both rails and
freeways.

------
marklyon
Every time I see maps like this, I'm reminded of WorldCom.

All those pipes running through Mississippi, no real way to make use of them.

------
triode3
Well, if one were moving to the US, stay away from South Dakota, if you like
close proximity to a backbone.

------
alkimie2
I can't seem to get the links to work. Hacker News effect?

------
geoffreyhale
What % of internet traffic travels via physical links?

------
_Codemonkeyism
"Internet Atlas maps the physical internet to enhance security"

"To view this page ensure that Adobe Flash Player version 11.1.0 or greater is
installed."

~~~
longsleep
Makes me sad that something "new" still requires Flash in 2017 :/

~~~
turblety
Makes me happy the OP didn't have Flash installed. Fingers crossed they didn't
install it just to see the site.

~~~
_Codemonkeyism
I didn't :-)

